# my pigeon is sick help needed to identify the disease



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

hi 
my pigeon (indian fantail youngster) is sick please help to identify the disease.

blood in stool and yellow colored something in its mouth,not feeding,cant even stand properly.

what disease is it and what is the medicine for it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

* sorry to hear that.

First YOU need to get the bird isolated and stabilized, get bird on heat, and hydrate/hand feed, if bird is not eating or not eating enough. The bird could die of starvation. How long has it been since the bird has eaten?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Could be canker (which I would treat for-as it can kill quickly), which needs immediate treatment, and or endo parasites or something else. We cannot diagnose and from the symptoms you list, you have not mentioned what you have treated the birds for and what meds have been used.. *


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

i have not used any medicine yet.
it looks like the disease spreaded from another child pigeon which was dead a few days ago i was feeding to it but no use its dead. this fantail and its sibling been very active, last 2 days its affected by some disease same as the previous one. blood in stool, unusual color of stool,also i checked its throat found yellow colored something . 
i dont know to identify the diseases . i was told by a pigeon merchant if something problem in eye to make use of oil if other disease use ginger i am not sure these can cure disease. please advice me. i am afraid this could spread to its sibling or even to all .


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

If he has white cheesy looking stuff in his throat its canker/trichomiasis 
And he needs flagyl


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks for the reply. could u please say why blood in stool ? also he prefer to sit than stand
where can i get the flagyl ?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

One link for *metronidazole* (generic name) in India: 

http://www.medlineindia.com/alimentary_system/metronidazole.htm

http://www.medlineindia.com/companies.htm


(You might be able to buy it locally. Where are you located?

http://www.drugsupdate.com/brand/showavailablebrands/308


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Doing some more research. 

*Spartrix* is a common medicine used for canker.

From Foy's website foyspigeonsupplies.com :


> *Canker* is not a disease, it is a single-celled Flagellate parasite. Adult pigeons usually carry the parasite without displaying any symptoms. Young birds can suffer severe, sometimes fatal Canker. Young birds are typically infected orally by their parents. Canker may be found in saliva and droppings and may also be transmitted in the drinking water Symptoms may include a whitish, cheesy form in the throat or other cavity. Treatment is individual or through the drinking water. It is advisable to alternate products to prevent a resistance. The whole flock should be treated. A product that gives protection of the liver should follow treatment as well as vitamins and probiotics. Preventative treatment is 3-5 days before the breeding season. Regular prevention may be considered every month or so. Sometimes Canker is confused with Sinusitis. Sinusitis is a yellowish, stringy substance removed with a Q-Tip or toothpick and will not bleed. This is best treated with Doxyty or Tylan 200. In any Canker-control program, rotate at least two medications in order to decrease the possibility of developing a resistance. Rotate every 3 or 4 treatments.


Spartrix: 


> For the treatment of Canker. Each tablet contains 10 mg of Carnidazole. It is recommended that you administer before feeding. Remove all of the water sources, clean the drinkers and put back the water about 2 hours later and feed your birds. It is suggested to treat all birds before the breeding season and to treat any new birds before adding them to your flock. 1 tablet, one day.



Mahavir Overseas, located in New Delhi, has Spartrix.



> Telephone: 91-98132-01040
> Mobile Phone: 919813201040
> Fax: 91-11-47083340
> Address: suite 577, millenium tower2, netaji subhash place, pitampura
> ...


from this website: http://www.alibaba.com/spartrix-suppliers.html


Since I do the occasional feral pigeon rescue and rehab, I keep some Spartrix on hand. Bought it in Germany.

Also, PT member Amyable posted on October 13, 2013:


> Spartrix is the one for canker as far as over the counter meds go.
> Although it says to give one tablet you will need to treat with one tablet a day for around five days at least.
> Ideally canker is better treated with both Spartrix and Flagyl/ Metronidazole but unfortunately the Flagyl is vet prescription only.


.
So, maybe you need a prescription in India for metronidazole, maybe not. Apparently you need a prescription in the UK.

Also, when a pigeon gets sick from one thing, another, opportunistic disease or condition may afflict the bird. There can be two things going on at once.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

Larry_Cologne said:


> One link for *metronidazole* in India:
> 
> http://www.medlineindia.com/alimentary_system/metronidazole.htm
> 
> ...


i am located in the state of tamilnadu,tuticorin


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

hebrew878 said:


> i have not used any medicine yet.
> it looks like the disease spreaded from another child pigeon which was dead a few days ago i was feeding to it but no use its dead. i am afraid this could spread to its sibling or even to all .


*You need to isolate your sick birds so the disease does not spread.*


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Animal protection society in 

Tuticorin SPCA
O/o Asst.Director of Animal Husbandry, Pudugramam
TUTICORIN 3, Tamil Nadu


Spelling of _Tuticorin_ also Thoothukudi district in the Indian state of Tamil Nadu. From Wikipedia/English site.

Maybe contact person listed at this site:

http://www.tnfu.org.in/university/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Dr.-R.-Jeya-Shakila-CV.pdf



> Dr.R.Jeya Shakila, Associate Professor
> Dept of Fish Quality Assurance & Management
> Fisheries College & Research Institute
> Tamil Nadu Fisheries University
> ...


She probably has some metronidazole on hand, or can tell you where to get some.

Best I can do for now....


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

could u please identify by seeing this picture?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

If its red blood it's lower GI tract, black blood is upper GI, bowel is irritated probably from diarrhea and internal canker lesions
Metro will help not only get rid of the canker but is good treatment for diarrhea


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would def quarantine sick birds and treat individually but I would treat the whole flock 
Canker is very very common
I automatically treat all my pigeon rescues for 7 days minimum and longer if I actually see canker lesions in the throat and mouth


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

It looks like canker, only way to be 100% sure is to have it cultured by a vet


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks dear


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

i have used fragyl and there was some improvement in its health untill yesterday it was good and he walked,feeded himself(a bit) i also feeded him 

but now he cant walk he is Stumbling and prostrated,head twisting like .its like his legs are disabled. please advice on what to do next?


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmIQkG0sOYY please see the video


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you give to high of a dose of flagyl it can cause neuro problem 
How much did you give her?


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

1/3 of 200mg is it high ?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

That's too high
I would give her a about 1/4 of a pill once a day
So mbe skip a day or two and see if her neuro symptoms improve


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Normally the pills I get are 250mg and I give 1/6


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have gone up to 1/4 for severe cases but not everyday


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

There are other illnesses that can cause neuro symptoms 
For now put her in a smallish cage so she doesn't hurt herself
Do you have. Heating pad you can put under 1/2 the cage?


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

did u watch the video i uploaded to utube?? 
no i dont have heating pad .


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

my cage has multiple small small room so it cant get hurt.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well firstly your pigeon has canker a fungus that grows in the mouth and continues throughout the bird that is what the nasty cottage cheese looking stuff is in the mouth. It will continue to grow till you medicate it. The blood in the stool could possibly be from worms


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I did watch it, very scary and heartbreaking to see them like that
You can put some dry rice into a sock and heat it up in the microwave for a minute of two and put it in with her
When birds are sick I always give them supplemental heat that they can choose to use 
Helps then recover, body doesn't have to burn up as many calories trying to stay warm


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I try to make them as comfy as possible, nice padded and warm place to rest and recover 
I like using soft fleece for bedding


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

@artgirl so u think this is a neuro symptom ?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, but what's causing it I don't know for sure 
Hopefully stopping for flagyl for a couple of days will stop it
If it doesn't then we have to consider what else it could be
Is she eating and drinking?


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

it was eating yesterday and drunk water too but today morning when i open my cage i noticed this has affected more .
today i did hand feed . i am sure it wont eat untill it gets cured.

but earlier ,a week ago one of my pigeon dead because of the same disease it was unable to stand,walk,eat, same as now neuro problem, i handfeeded still no success. i havenot given any medicine to it so i dont think neuro caused by overdosing.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh boy, hopefully someone will come on with more help
Pmv is one disease that causes neuro symptoms 
Starvation can cause weakness 
I'm not sure what to say
Glad your hand feeding to help get her thru this
Canker may have popped up because of the stress to the immune system from something else


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> Well firstly your pigeon has canker a fungus that grows in the mouth and continues throughout the bird that is what the nasty cottage cheese looking stuff is in the mouth. It will continue to grow till you medicate it. The blood in the stool could possibly be from worms


Just to clarify..........Canker is not a fungus. Different meds completely.
Blood in the stool could also be coccidia.
I would treat this bird with metronidazole (flagyl), I give 1/4 of a 250mg tablet once a day for 10-14 days(62.5mg). Combined with Triple sulfa or Albon


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks for reply i didn't see any blood in stool after using flagyl now the problem is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmIQkG0sOYY


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

How is she doing, any changes?


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

no dear .she is no more


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah damn, I'm so very sorry
Wish I could have helped more
Fly free with the angels pretty bird


----------

